# New creations (musical)



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Did a bit of random music tonight...no one's given me feedback..I assume you don't like my singing or my harmonies!! Here's another one anyway 

(I'm posting more later, just needed to edit page...remove old ones! sorry!)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Well its ok ,im a bit peeved that you nicked my "no destinations just one journey" out of my profile.........which also used to be my signature..and if you look to the right its under member info under location...but hey..free country.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

"ROUND ONE".... "FIGHT". :mrgreen:

*Flows hands gently up and down....* Now now... i'm sure Rozanne can explain her copy cat actions. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Its okay really,Im not a total bitch...II can see why you would use that,"Im tired now,no destinations just one journey"...Im not a selfish person..."mine" doesnt exist in reality.

Darren you would buy a front row ticket if me and Rozanne had a fight!.. :lol: 
Im quite open about my fantasys...Ive allways wanted to mud wrestle naked with another female or several lmao....ohh err 

Spirit.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

no destinations, just one journey...it is a classic line!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Youre Okay Rozanne 

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Gees *Rubs his head* That'd be a dream come true... although it would also be an fantasy come true as well... and if one came true, it wouldn't be a fantasy would it? Please gals... set this match up... I'll be both your slave for a whole year! :mrgreen:



Spirit said:


> Darren you would buy a front row ticket if me and Rozanne had a fight!.. :lol:
> Im quite open about my fantasys...Ive allways wanted to mud wrestle naked with another female or several lmao....ohh err
> 
> Spirit.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

lol...a whole year eh...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Bargin on my side! lol.


----------

